# All Natural Dog Treats



## PetSniffleMats (Jul 12, 2017)

i raw feed my dogs and find it difficult to find treats suitable for them. Mabel's Doggie Delicacies have just opened a Facebook page and I highly recommend their treats. They are all natural and home baked so no rubbish or nasties going in them. My dogs love the coconut ones and they really bring their coats up nicely


----------



## Daisy the Great Dane (Sep 6, 2017)

What are they made with?


----------



## PetSniffleMats (Jul 12, 2017)

Daisy the Great Dane said:


> What are they made with?


It depends on the flavour. Base flour is either wholemeal or coconut but others can be used on request. They have all the flavours listed on the Facebook page but to name a few ... mint & parsley, chicken & rosemary, Parmesan & pancetta, turmeric & coconut, sardine, peanut butter & banana


----------

